

Any Ruby Devs Under 25 On HN? - jkaykin


======
suttol
Another one here - I know of a few others under 25 and on HN as well.

~~~
jkaykin
Are you or anyone you know in the Bay Area?

------
kevin_rubyhouse
Yeah, in Seattle.

------
skram
Yep- why?

